# weird cdrom issue

## OOZafle

hey everyone... I have a weird problem with my cdrom. i can mount only data disk, such as mp3 discs or gentoo live cd's, but if I put in a audio cd it sits there spins up the disc and then hangs. My computer becomes extremely slow and wont stop trying to read the disc. the only way to get it to stop trying to read the disc is if i reset my comp. I'm sure there is somthing realy simple that i overlooked to fix this but if anyone could give me a hand that would be great.

fstab:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom    auto   noauto,user
```

also i'm running a 2.6 gentoo-dev-sources kernel. thanks in advance

----------

## yaneurabeya

Could you print out the dmesg portion prior to the hang? If you have syslog-ng enabled it should have been printed out to /var/log/messages

Also, what not make the disc format iso9660? I'm not sure what exactly doing auto would cause and I've done my computer enough harm lately trying to debug an Xorg issue to try using auto for the fs option.

Also, if you compiled your own kernel and the setting the fs option to iso9660 doesn't work, make sure all of the CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems options are selected under File Systems from the menuconfig menu.

----------

## gsurbey

might want to check hdparm to find out if your CD-ROM responds as you would expect, example:

```
root@greg curdown # hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       ASUS    DRW-0804P

        Serial Number:      DCDL056308WL

        Firmware Revision:  1.19

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 50us.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Buffer size: 64.0kB

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    DEVICE RESET cmd

           *    PACKET command feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper
```

don't know if this helps but my fstab is as follows...

```
/dev/hda   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,users      0 0
```

----------

## OOZafle

i didn't see anything in the /var/log/messages folder other then i think its trying to read my cd rom as hdb and not /dev/cdroms so i switched to hdb in my fstab and i'm going to try iso9660 instead of auto even though using that has cause me errors before. but i'll give it a shot

----------

## gsurbey

 *OOZafle wrote:*   

> i think its trying to read my cd rom as hdb and not /dev/cdroms

 

/dev/cdroms just contains the pertinent sybolic links to /dev/hd*

```
root@greg root # ls -l /dev/cdroms

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Jan 14 06:54 cdrom0 -> ../hda

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Jan 14 06:54 cdrom1 -> ../hdc

```

----------

## yaneurabeya

If the udev/devfs is referencing the /dev/ node properly, you shouldn't have issues with your previous fstab input. Try this:

```

ls -l /dev/cdroms

```

Then copy your output here. It *SHOULD* reference an /dev/hd* node like gsurbey stated, but if not that would just be weird and you'd get another error dealing with not being able to mount that /dev/ node. So I highly doubt that that is the issue at hand.

What I am still curious about is did you find any "error" messages dealing with reading, etc /var/log/messages? Have you tried reading the CD using a PC with a working CD drive or CD player, and also, what about that kernel part... did you forget to add in some cdrom fs support after all like I suggested could be the issue in my last post?

----------

## OOZafle

typing in 

```
ls -l /dev/cdroms
```

 it responds by pointing to hdb which i have fstab pointing at 

```
/dev/hdb
```

. no i haven't found any error messages in my messages file or any other log file.

the thing is my cdrom will read data disk but it doesn't want to pick up on audio cds. also if i set my fstab to iso9660 it wont read either and respond with a message saying bad super block and file system. so i have to set it to auto which lets me use data cds. i'm not sure what to change i've changed everything i can think of and messed with differnt mount options.

and if you were wondering i have check to make sure i have iso9660 enabled in my kernel. so... does anyone have any more suggestions....? as the title suggests this is a weird cdrom problem  :Very Happy:  thanks

----------

## OOZafle

oh yeah and when i try and load an audio cd it doesnt' display any output it just gets locked into trying to mount it self. so i gotta restart or my computer is real slow.

----------

## scotoma

I am still pretty new to linux so I may be speaking from me arse when I repeat what I was told i.e., that one should not mount audio cds...just play them directly from the cd. I was having problems mounting audio cds too, when I did not try to mount them I was able to play the cds! Hope it works for you too.

----------

## gsurbey

Oh yeah scotoma has a good point.  The mount command is only used for file systems (usually random access block based).  The CDA format is not considered a file system (at least as far as I know) and cannot be mounted in Linux.  The mount command only knows iso9660 for Data CDs, and CDA (Audio CDs) is not iso9660.  Software that plays CDA in Linux streams the data from /dev/hd* and access to a device does not require a mount point.

----------

## OOZafle

ok so how do i go about reading data from a cd that isn't mounted. If i don't mount it i can't access a cd can i? little confusing. tryed opening a cd through xmms and it doesn't acknowledge that a cd is in there.....? thanks for the replies little more info would be helpful

----------

## scotoma

You need to point xmms to the /dev/cdrom device. In my case its /dev/cdroms/cdrom0. Also, you will need to emerge "xmms-cdread". Hope that solves it.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Oh yeah. Duh. I forgot about that >_<... Besides, it's not wise to play some audio CDs-just using a little bit of thought-because the copyright protected CDs WILL freeze your pc guaranteed since they have copyright protection on them with fragmentations on the tracks which confuses all but the Windows CDROM reader drivers (go figure).

XMMS shouldn't require an extra plugin for CD support though I thought. You just need to configure the options in the input panel under preferences.

----------

## OOZafle

I just tried that out and it doesn't seem to work. I think i'm deffinetly doing somthing wrong. when i first emerged xmms-cdread it showed the audio cd contents but it wouldn't play them.

This is a new installation and my CDAs wont work on my old setup they worked without a hitch. Is there somthing in the kernel you need to enable to have your comp read them? hmmmm frusterated

----------

## scotoma

if xmms is able to read the contents but not play it (i.e., no sound is comming out), it may be an issue with you audio/sound card drivers. Check that you are using the proper driver.

----------

## yaneurabeya

How were the CDs burned? UDF, Joliet, or Rockridge? If you have a burning program like k3b or xcdroast you can figure out how they were burned. Also, you *could* run cat /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 | grep -i [udf/iso/rock] and it should come up with something, or maybe just use cat /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 | head -10

----------

## OOZafle

when i type in cat /dev/hdb | grep -i it replys 

```
cat: /dev/hdb: input/output error
```

 which would probably be a cause for error.

either way i'm just confused because my old setup used to be able to just play audio cds no prob when i mount them.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Make sure there's a disk in there though first. If there is... maybe it's time for a new CD drive =\...

I'll check to see if that assumption is true in a sec.

----------

## OOZafle

yeah theres a cd in there, just wont load audio cds. Still confused as to why it did on my last gentoo install. I've just messed around with every cdrom/atapi/ide/iso9660 setting in my kernel i could find and everything says "go" but my cdrom don't go  :Sad: 

```
mount fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,

missing codepage or other error

In some cases useful info is found in syslog -try

dmesg | tail or so
```

and here is dmesg

```
hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error {

hdb: command error: error=0x51

ide: failed opcode was 100

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdb, sector 64
```

in man mount it says that error "64" means that some mount succeded

I think my cdrom has an attitude problem..

thanks

----------

## yaneurabeya

Maybe it's time to buy a new one  :Confused:  ?

----------

## OOZafle

i think i'm gonna bust out my old 4x cdrom  :Wink:   and see if that one will work. I don't just wanna asume its busted. thanks for the help.

----------

## ghost_adsf

Rather than typing up a new thread I thought I'd revive this one. Curious if using the old 4x cdrom worked first off. And secondly because I got the same exact issue. And this just happened out of nowhere. My issue happens with audio and data cd's though. ;/

----------

## yaneurabeya

Btw, I just had this issue recently when trying to use SCSI emulation on my optical drives. Try removing the ide-scsi emulation flag from your boot args if you run a kernel greater than 2.6.7 (I believe...) since they solved the lower level access issue with the ATAPI/IDE driver.

----------

## OOZafle

for my problem i figured out to use it i had to got to /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 instead of going to /mnt/cdrom and that made it so i could listen to audio cd's. and for ghost. do you have iso9660 enabled in your kerenl? and also the fs set as iso9660 in your fstab? pronbably but give it a check to make sure  :Very Happy: .

----------

